# Jazz '09-10 schedule released



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

21 Nationally televised games; 8 on ESPN, 5 on TNT, and 8 on NBATV. 

Complete schedule here

link



> SALT LAKE CITY (August 4, 2009) – The Utah Jazz announced today the team’s regular season schedule for the 2009-10 season. The Jazz will tip off the 2009-10 campaign at Northwest Division rival Denver on October 28 in a game that will be nationally televised by ESPN. Utah’s home opener comes two days later when the Jazz hosts the Los Angeles Clippers at EnergySolutions Arena on October 30.
> 
> The season opener at Denver will mark the second straight season the Jazz and Nuggets have faced each other in the season opener, and the fourth time overall. The Jazz defeated Denver in Salt Lake City, 98-94, on October 29, 2008 to tip off last season.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Cool, I'll get to see the Jazz 21 times!


----------

